# Happy 6th birthday to ECIGSSA



## Silver (6/10/19)

Wow time flies

 6 years ago, this forum was born. And what an incredible place it has been and continues to be.

Such a great grouping of the most enthusiastic and helpful vapers in the country. It has been a blessing.

I said it last year but will say it again - thanks to @Gizmo for creating this great platform 6 years ago, to the Admin & Mod team for keeping things running well and to each and every member for your great posts and involvement on the forum. 

I still say that without this forum I probably wouldn’t have had the motivation in the early days to keep up the vaping and would most likely be back on the stinkies. So a big thank you to the forum and all its participants!

Happy birthday ECIGSSA!


- join me in celebrating the birthday of our special forum

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 23


----------



## Chanelr (6/10/19)

Oh wow!
Happy birthday to the Ecigssa forum.
And thank you to everyone that keeps the forum going

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (6/10/19)

Happiest of Birthdays to the best forum out there. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (6/10/19)

happy birthday !

Reactions: Like 6 | Dislike 1


----------



## GerrieP (6/10/19)

Well done Ecigssa. I wish this group plenty more happy cloudy days and years. What a bunch off outstanding member, admins and creators u are. Blessed to be part if this revolution..

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (6/10/19)



Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bulldog (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday ecigssa

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## alex1501 (6/10/19)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (6/10/19)

Happy 6th Birthday ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## lesvaches (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday ecigssa

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (6/10/19)

Happy birthday Eciggsa and staff and members.have a great day!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Juan_G (6/10/19)

Happy Birthday Ecigssa!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/10/19)

Cheers  may there be many more

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/10/19)

Awesome @MrGSmokeFree 
Thanks!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (6/10/19)

Thanks to all the moderators and administrators. Happy birthday and awesome clouds!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## takatatak (6/10/19)

Congrats to ECIGSSA and all of the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] for creating one of the greatest communities on earth!! I'm honoured to share a birthday with this amazing forum!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (6/10/19)

Happy birthday Ecigssa definitely the best vaping forum out there by far ever informative on the latest and greatest products

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (6/10/19)

Thank you to all @admin for this wonderful forum. There is still so much which I have yet to learn about vaping e.g. building, DIY; but the knowledge which I do have, I got from this forum.

In the past few months I've met a few vapers who are not on this forum. Two of them didn't even know the name of the mod which they are using. One of them doesn't know the resistance of his coil . (I asked how many ohms he's vaping with and he didn't even understand the question). And I realise that if it were not for this forum, I would be the same.

So thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/10/19)

Just a tad too late, but Happy Birthday ECIGSSA !

If it was not for all of the active members that selflessly contribute all of their funnies, tips, tricks, reviews, wicking methods, daily drivers and all of their valued opinions and even the not-so-valued opinions too, this place would not be a second home to many of us.

Thanks to all of you for keeping ECIGSSA alive and kicking !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/10/19)

Happy happy birthday ECIGSSA. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Deemo (7/10/19)

Silver said:


> Wow time flies
> 
> 6 years ago, this forum was born. And what an incredible place it has been and continues to be.
> 
> ...


Happy Happy Birthday ECIG SA!!!!

Sorry for the late reply i was and still are just hectically busy and did not had the time to come say HI.

Well better late then never.......

I just want to say Happy Birthday again to Silver, Rob and everyone at ECIG SA, it was been a hectic year and well done for 2019 Vapecon, my first but not last, it was EPIC and can not wait for 2020!!!!!!

Regards,
Deemo

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Adephi (7/10/19)

So Ecigssa's birthday is a day after Monty Python's birthday. Coincidence?

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/10/19)



Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (7/10/19)

Happy Happy Birthday!! Awesome forum i must say, comparing this forum to some international forums like the UK, Australia vape forums, this forum is worlds apart and way better, not just the outlay but everything!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Cornelius (7/10/19)

Happy Happy Cake and Candy day to the forum, the staff and all members.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## hot.chillie35 (7/10/19)

Happy birthday to da Ecigssa Forum.

Thank you to Staff Members, Admin Team and mForym Members for keeping the awesome forum going.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

Silver said:


> Wow time flies
> 
> 6 years ago, this forum was born. And what an incredible place it has been and continues to be.
> 
> ...



What are we doing to celebrate this years?

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> What are we doing to celebrate this years?



We will have to make a plan @volcom27101982 !

Let’s get through this COVID and then we can see

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Hooked (6/6/20)

Oh what a special day! Happy birthday to the ecigssa forum and all the people who work behind the scenes to keep everything running smoothly.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

Hooked said:


> Oh what a special day! Happy birthday to the ecigssa forum and all the people who work behind the scenes to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> View attachment 197892


Today is exactly 4 months from now. Its the 6th of October. So we have a couple of months to plan something cool  
https://www.tiktok.com/@ali_r_makhlouf/video/6811492449790266629

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CMMACKEM (6/6/20)

Happy Birthday, after coming from a Twisp which was quite ineffective and discovering a whole new and different world of vaping thanks in part to this forum. Not only did it probably save my life but with the amount of money that I have spent(And many other members too I am sure), the industry is in your debt and in a healthy place due to this forum.

All members have been an asset but special thanks to @Silver and @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (6/6/20)

Premature "evacuation" 
all @volcom27101982 fault. Hahaha

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 7


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

GerrieP said:


> Premature "evacuation"
> all @volcom27101982 fault. Hahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (6/6/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Happy Birthday, after coming from a Twisp which was quite ineffective and discovering a whole new and different world of vaping thanks in part to this forum. Not only did it probably save my life but with the amount of money that I have spent(And many other members too I am sure), the industry is in your debt and in a healthy place due to this forum.
> 
> All members have been an asset but special thanks to @Silver and @Rob Fisher



Thanks for the kind words @CMMACKEM and for all your contributions over the years
And let’s not forget your tantalizing international juice posts!
You probably have ordered more intnl juices than most of us here combined - lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/20)

Hooked said:


> Oh what a special day! Happy birthday to the ecigssa forum and all the people who work behind the scenes to keep everything running smoothly.
> 
> View attachment 197892



Thanks for the sentiments @Hooked !
And to you for all your tireless contributions here

However, it’s actually not ECIGSSA’s birthday today, it was born in October
This is a thread revival by @volcom27101982 
You can blame it on him. Lol

Reactions: Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (6/6/20)

I see where @volcom27101982 head is at. He wants to re-live his matric 40 days count down... but to miss Angies and kopdoek's confusion no one knows when that will be. So lets start counting down to "Vapers 120 days". Our older generations likes to plan ahead and not to leave everything to the last minute. Great thinking buddy. Kadoes to YOU.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the sentiments @Hooked !
> And to you for all your tireless contributions here
> 
> However, it’s actually not ECIGSSA’s birthday today, it was born in October
> ...


I just noticed that its 4 months exactly to the day today................can you tell Im bored. Soooooorrrrrrry.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Silver (6/6/20)

volcom27101982 said:


> I just noticed that its 4 months exactly to the day today................can you tell Im bored. Soooooorrrrrrry.



Not a problem at all @volcom27101982 
It’s never a bad thing to look forward to ECIGSSA’s 7th birthday!
My gosh, 7 years, wow

That is definitely a reason to celebrate!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/6/20)

CMMACKEM said:


> Happy Birthday, after coming from a Twisp which was quite ineffective and discovering a whole new and different world of vaping thanks in part to this forum. Not only did it probably save my life but with the amount of money that I have spent(And many other members too I am sure), the industry is in your debt and in a healthy place due to this forum.
> 
> All members have been an asset but special thanks to @Silver and @Rob Fisher



Thanks for those kind words @CMMACKEM! It's been an absolute pleasure and the same goes to you and the rest of the members... it's been a two-way street and a real pleasant one at that! And like you vaping and the forum saved my life!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

GerrieP said:


> I see where @volcom27101982 head is at. He wants to re-live his matric 40 days count down... but to miss Angies and kopdoek's confusion no one knows when that will be. So lets start counting down to "Vapers 120 days". Our older generations likes to plan ahead and not to leave everything to the last minute. Great thinking buddy. Kadoes to YOU.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DavyH (6/6/20)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the sentiments @Hooked !
> And to you for all your tireless contributions here
> 
> However, it’s actually not ECIGSSA’s birthday today, it was born in October
> ...



I was going to wax lyrical, but you can all wait six months for my timeless prose. 

But seriously? Thanks everyone. It’s been a difficult time and without the support and the entertainment, I’d probably by puffing away on a Camer Right or some other frightening imported cancer stick.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (6/6/20)

DavyH said:


> I was going to wax lyrical, but you can all wait six months for my timeless prose.
> 
> But seriously? Thanks everyone. It’s been a difficult time and without the support and the entertainment, I’d probably by puffing away on a Camer Right or some other frightening imported cancer stick.


Omg Im gonna miss that brand and the horse riding man. Sigh. 

I just physically cant after everything I know. 

Darn that apple flavour vaping Eve.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (7/6/20)

DavyH said:


> I was going to wax lyrical, but you can all wait six months for my timeless prose.
> 
> But seriously? Thanks everyone. It’s been a difficult time and without the support and the entertainment, I’d probably by puffing away on a Camer Right or some other frightening imported cancer stick.



Thanks for sharing that @DavyH 
If the members here helped you to stay off the stinkies then that is all that matters.
The members here truly rock!

Vape on

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Raindance (7/6/20)

Are we there yet? Is it today?

Regards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (8/6/20)

Raindance said:


> Are we there yet? Is it today?
> 
> Regards


It is now!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

